# Plasma Tvs



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Last night my CRT TV finally gave up the ghost and decided to stop displaying a picture. I can't complain too much, I suppose that 13 years out of a cheap Goodmans TV is pretty good. This morning I went to buy a replacement TV, but by the time I left the shop (sans TV) I was so confused I could barely remember who I was or where I lived.

Luminosity, contrast rates, viewing angles, response times, HDMI, optical in/out, HD ready, True HD









I've had a quick browse on the web and nobody seems to be able to agree on whether LCD or plasma is the way to go. I certainly got the impression in-store that plasma gave a much better picture quality, one model in particular seemed to stand head and shoulders above the rest,l so I was wondering if anyone has any experience of the SAMSUNG PS42C96HD or any recent samsung plasma model?

At 42inches it's ridiculously large but they didn't have a smaller version by the same manufacturer with the same technology.

If you don't have a Samsung what did you get and have you had cause to regret you decision?

Thanks,


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Our big TV is still a CRT but we got a Daewoo 17" LCD for our bedroom.

When we went to look I certainly wasn't expecting to come home with a Daewoo but it was simply the best picture in its size.

Good luck - I'm still waiting for the CRT to blow so I can get a new one.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had a Pioneer plasma for five years now. That's not useful re current models, since the technology has moved on a lot (and prices fallen simultaneously). Just to say the mooted reliability problems and image burning worries have not happened to me, fingers crossed. The screen has been great and I've never regretted it.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

It will depend on what you intend to watch, if you are into DVD or HD sat.

If you just want to 'watch the telly' then any one with a built in digital decoder will do.

As for size, it is said that it is best to be 2.5x the size of your screen away from it. So for a 42" your best position is 42*2.5 or just short of 9ft away.

I would go to an independant retailer and try to get back to your viewing distance before making a deciision.

The channel five program The Gadget Show have tested both types and have the results on their web site

Try this

Hope it helps


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Robert said:


> Good luck - I'm still waiting for the CRT to blow so I can get a new one.


Robert, a few months ago I'd have been secretly pleased that it blew, but now it's going to severely cut into my watch budget.



oldfogey said:


> I've had a Pioneer plasma for five years now. That's not useful re current models, since the technology has moved on a lot (and prices fallen simultaneously). Just to say the mooted reliability problems and image burning worries have not happened to me, fingers crossed. The screen has been great and I've never regretted it.


That's a relief, almost every article I've looked at has mentioned screen burn, I'm glad to hear that it's not that big a concern.



synchro said:


> It will depend on what you intend to watch, if you are into DVD or HD sat.
> 
> If you just want to 'watch the telly' then any one with a built in digital decoder will do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link synchro, I just want to watch television and DVDs on it. I can't envisage ever having need to connect it to a PC and I'm not into gaming. That distance guide is a useful bit of info, I've just checked and my chair is just over 9ft from the TV (Sod everyone else) so I'm finding it easier to justify 42"









I took the time this morning to stand well back from the display and that was what made the Samsung really catch my eye, it was a good job I did, almost all of the LCDs and many of the plasma screens look almost unwatchable up close.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

LG make most of the panels for the manufacturers.

What size was your CRT TV?

Also don't use any cleaning products on the panel. A microfibre cloth or microfibre cloth with distilled water will keep the panel clean.Break fingers if they insist on touching the panel!!

Don't spray anything on the panel, or it could leech in. There was some on DL.TV about it, and it made a mess. I can't remember what the episode was, but it wasn't that long ago.

I personally like the Samsung or Sony Panels. Screen burn isn't a problem really unless you game for hours and this can be resolved with a screen cleaning program.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Also make sure the panel shows 1 to 1 pixels for HD and doesn't upscale or downscale. It was a problem when they first started to sell them.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

We picked up a Lexsor from Ruby Murray's (Currys) about a year ago, I think it's an "own brand" thing with them. Anyway we like it, it's a Plasma around the 36 size. I say around as it has a black surround to the screen which sort of "blends" with the screen and makes it less likely you notice when the aspect ratio changes in the different formats.

Main reason we got this was that SWMBO has been diagnosed with Glaucoma, and we only had a wee 17 inch job (LCD) before. We found the viewing angle on this was critical, if you weren't sat just right, it looked faded. The B I G one is much better in that respect, and she finds it much easier to see the plasma screen.

If you want to wall mount, look on fleaby for a generic mount that will take the weight, manufacturer's mounts are horrendously expensive for what is basically a couple of bits of heavy guage folded steel - we were quoted nearly Â£120 for the Lexsor one, I got a generic off fleaby for less than Â£40 delivered. Fit half to telly, half to wall, two bodies to lift into place and BINGO, sorted!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Why can't have HD CRTs in this country?

I've not seen a flat-panel that I could live with for 'normal' telly (and I'm not paying Sky's HD fees







).

In the UK there is one CRT HD, in the States they seem to be spoilt for choice. Cheaper and more relaxing to watch.

Edit, this isn't supposed to sound as sulky as it seems to read. How does one express ones emotion in a post?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Whatever you get it won't be as good a picture as your old CRT ..... I went through the same process a few months ago, my only advice would be make sure it is HD ready.

After several weeks of getting more and more confused I settled for a Sony Bravia KDL26S2300 a 26"screen and I am very pleased with it


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry about the delay in responding guys, my ADSL is up and down like a rollercoaster at the moment.

Thanks for the advice Strange, I hadn't realised that liquids could leech into the panel, I'll be extremely careful of that. The CRT was a 28' 4:3, which gave a decent enough picture but was extermely deep and weighed a ton, the penalty of a budget large screen at the time I suppose.

Mel, I couldn't believe the cost of the brackets on the high street, as you say, It's just a bit of pressed steel. If I go for the 42' model I don't think I'll wall mount it. I've just about come to terms with the idea of paying out my watch budget, I'm going to use it every day for years so I guess that I shouldn't scrimp, but I'm a bit worried that something that size is going to completely dominate the room, even when it's turned off. I imagine that I'll make it even more intrusive if I wall mount it. Unfortunately that means I'll be buying a stand as well, it would be too big for the corner unit which I've been using until now.

I just carted the old TV out, it's amazing how dirty the wall is behind it, paintbrush and overalls tomorrow methinks


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I know what you mean, not only could I not find any HD CRTs today but I couldn't even find any large screen CRTs in DARTY (French equivalent of Dixons/Comet). I suppose the market for them has dried up







The biggest I could find was about 22' and that was from a manufacturer that I'd never heard of.

As John says, the CRT picture quality was better than almost every LCD or Plasma in the shop, the only ones it didn't beat were so expensive I'd have to get a mortgage to pay for one.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I've done some research for you and the Pioneer PDP-4270XD is the one I recommend.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

strange_too said:


> I've done some research for you and the Pioneer PDP-4270XD is the one I recommend.


Thanks for going to the trouble Strange, it looks like a nice piece of kit, but at â‚¬500 more than the Samsung I'm afraid its a bit more than I'm willing to spend.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Have a look at episode 162 of DL.TV 33.48 into the episode about what happens with Windex.

Robert Heron does a cleaning "How To" for your TV (at 35.40)


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > I've done some research for you and the Pioneer PDP-4270XD is the one I recommend.
> ...


Not a problem, I love technology so it's fun looking around.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was professionally advised LCD rather than Plasma.

Had a Sharp Aqua for 'bout a year.

Don't buy one.

Broke down twice. Sold it last night to my eldest son. He just wanted one now. I hope it lasts at least 6 months for him.

I hear Plasma are being pushed out by LCD. I have found a decent deal on one. PM me if interested.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> I was professionally advised LCD rather than Plasma.
> 
> Had a Sharp Aqua for 'bout a year.
> 
> ...


It seems that your experience with the Sharp was not unique Paul, Lots of complaints about the Sharp range on the web.

I have read about the newer LCDs being of substantially better quality and now rivalling plasma but TBH my experience today, albeit limited, certainly suggested to me that they still have a way to go. I imagine that in a couple of years they may push plasma out of the market, Aaaargh... why couldn't my old set have hung on a bit longer









Would the deal you mentioned be viable in France?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Without going into too much detail...in fact not going into any at all









I have had a Hitachi plasma panel for around 5 years now, no problems at all.....I hated all the plasma screens I saw (bear in mind this was before HD was around....all except the Hitachi that is!) but I just happened to see a Hitachi in some high street shop and it looked stunning.....I didnt buy it from there of course, but it was a great purchase, the picture quality is excellent, and before this I had a 37" CRT Mitsubishi (the benchmark CRT) so I feel fairly qualified to judge









Quite frankly I wouldn't touch an LCD above around 32", not yet anyway......we have a 26" Toshiba and it looks good, but only good as I can see the LCD artifacts and sluggish reaction times.....and this was the best one I saw in a side by side comparison









The best advice is go look I am afraid.....no good taking our word for it









Best regards David


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

One other thing to keep in mind is that not every retailer is going to set up the tv's to show them at their best.

I have found a screen in one shop and thought what a pile of







Gone into the shop next door, same screen same program showing and the best thing around.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

synchro said:


> One other thing to keep in mind is that not every retailer is going to set up the tv's to show them at their best.
> 
> I have found a screen in one shop and thought what a pile of
> 
> ...


Absloutely correct, you really do have to either know what your looking at or be prepared to fiddle with the controls (if allowed) until you happy you have the optimum picture you can in the shop......

Most Japanese screens are set as a default at "retina searing level 10" and bear no relation to the best setting for colour accuracy and detail.

best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All I can say is set yourself a budget and stick to it









Earlier in the year I was looking for a 37inch Max LCD, but after about 3 weeks of looking and spending loads of time HERE eventually went for a 42inch Plasma from Panosonic which I'm very happy with.

Havent got SKY just the intergrated Freeview in the Plasma, as for picture quality it's great


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered one of these..










Samsung 42' plasma HD-ready, It's probably far too big, but I reckon that I'll forget all about that the first time I sit down to watch a DVD. I made them unplug the HiDef DVD player they were using for the demos and connect it to the same source as the LCD panels (freeview terrestrial) and it still out-performed everything else right up to about the â‚¬3,000 point, and that was after I'd played with the LCDs controls to get a better picture.

I hope they're reliable though, I told them to stuff the â‚¬390 for the 5 year extended warranty. That'll pay for a DVD recorder/HDD.









Now I just have to struggle along with the 14' portable until Wednesday. I want my shiny new toy NOW!!



PhilM said:


> All I can say is set yourself a budget and stick to it


I did stick to the re-re-revised budget, does that count?









Thanks for all the advice gents, you bought up many points which I'd failed to even consider.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

unlcky alf said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is set yourself a budget and stick to it
> ...


Yep as I seem to remember doing the same


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had the same model (I think) as alf pictured above for the last month. Samsung 4254. I am absolutely in love. I did several weeks worth of research and found this to be the best for the money. At the moment I don't even have cable and pick up crystal clear HD channels on my primitive rabbit ears. There is no such thing as an HD antenna. Watching HD TV is incredible. I never really thought I'd notice the difference, but it is like night and day. I couldn't recomment the Samsung enough. It does look a little futurestic though. I laugh whenever I enter the room. It looks like some artifact from the future has been deposited in my living room.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sargon said:


> I laugh whenever I enter the room. It looks like some artifact from the future has been deposited in my living room.


That's OK, I'm an artifact from the past, so we should balance each other out









Thanks for the reassuring comments about the Samsung Sargon, I'm glad you're getting on so well with yours.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i bought a hyundai a321 last year and am very pleased with for the price over my crt ,my camera doesnt do the picture justice.


----------

